# one of those don't read if you're easily offended things



## patman (Jan 1, 2007)

I was telling the old joke " what do you do if your brother has an epilectic fit while taking a bath...,, throw your washing in" when a chap tapped me on the shoulder and said, "I don't find that joke funny, my brother died while having an epilectic fit in the bath"
I apolagised profuselly and asked if he's drowned.
" No, he choked on a sock"

Patman




All moans to Spykal


----------



## Hobbyfan (Jul 3, 2010)

Classic! I nearly wet myself!


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

It's the way yer tell 'em Patman  

Dick


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

patman said:


> All moans to Spykal


That's much funnier than your joke, ... keep it up :lol: :lol:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

:lol:


----------



## robx5 (Apr 22, 2009)

I was at the races once with a large group of people and as the beer took effect it was harder to remember such a large round. 

Me and one of the other lads went to the bar and I had forgot the round. I said to him I am sure I have got alzheimers, at this point a woman at the bar said I don't find that very funny my husband has got alzheimers, quick as a flash my reply was can he get our beer in and forget to to take the money off us. My mate nearly died on the spot. Luckily she seen the funny side of it.


----------

